# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  αισθητηρας νερου stirella  (σενσορας)

## grizos63

Γεια σας
θα μπορούσε να μου υποδείξει κάποιος παρακαλώ σε ποιο σημείο βρίσκετε ο αισθητήρας  νερού στην  stirella  ρωτάω  για την μικρή πλακετιτσα  μάρκας selmo . Αν μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει και φώτο θα με βοηθούσε πιο πολύ,Και μια ερώτηση αν την αφαιρέσω τελείως θα λειτουργεί η συσκευή; 

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων

----------


## billisveria

> Γεια σας
> θα μπορούσε να μου υποδείξει κάποιος παρακαλώ σε ποιο σημείο βρίσκετε ο αισθητήρας  νερού στην  stirella  ρωτάω  για την μικρή πλακετιτσα  μάρκας selmo . Αν μπορεί κάποιος να ανεβάσει και φώτο θα με βοηθούσε πιο πολύ,Και μια ερώτηση αν την αφαιρέσω τελείως θα λειτουργεί η συσκευή; 
> 
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων


http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=45290

----------


## grizos63

αγαπητέ φιλε

ρωτάω σε ποιο σημείο μέσα στον μηχανισμό της  stirella  βρίσκετε η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα που ανέβασες με τον σύνδεσμο για να την αφαιρέσω 
σ ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## billisveria

> αγαπητέ φιλε
> 
> ρωτάω σε ποιο σημείο μέσα στον μηχανισμό της  stirella  βρίσκετε η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα που ανέβασες με τον σύνδεσμο για να την αφαιρέσω 
> σ ευχαριστω πολυ


με συγχωρεισ δε το γνωριζω.. αν και εχς στιρελα δεν ετυχε να το ανοιξω

----------


## vasilimertzani

> αγαπητέ φιλε
> 
> ρωτάω σε ποιο σημείο μέσα στον μηχανισμό της  stirella  βρίσκετε η συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα που ανέβασες με τον σύνδεσμο για να την αφαιρέσω 
> σ ευχαριστω πολυ


10 βιδες ειναι ολο και ολο .Λυσε το και θα το πετυχεις.

----------


## grizos63

Για να ρωτάω για μέσα στον μηχανισμό της stirella σημαίνει την εχω ανοίξει φιλε Βασίλη απλά δεν ειμαι τεχνικός και ορατή τουλάχιστον για μένα δεν είναι αυτη η πλακέτα. Αν γνωρίζεις και μπορείς να μου πεις θα το εκτιμούσα .Σευχαριστω

----------


## diony

υπάρχει και η πιθανότητα να έχουν τη μαγνητική επαφή μόνη της χωρίς την πλακέτα και σίγουρα κάπου κοντά στο αποσπώμενο  δοχείο νερού
αν δε βγάλεις άκρη άνοιξε το πάλι και βγάλε κάποιες φωτογραφίες  να δούμε

----------


## grizos63

Φιλε Κωστα

ανεβάζω τρεις φώτο. Το μόνο που μου μοιάζει με αυτή την μαγνητική επαφή ειναι στην εικονα 3 ειναι πάνω στο boiler και μέσα σε διάφανο πλαστικό σωληνάκι οπως βλέπεις και ειναι συνδεδεμένο με γκρι καλώδιο .Είναι αυτη η μαγνητική επαφή που λες; αν ειναι και την αποσυνδεσω θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα εκτος το οτι πρέπει να κοιτάζω το δοχείο νερού; σ ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## diony

Όχι αυτό είναι θερμική ασφάλεια , και απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου να την καταργήσεις ,προσπαθώ από τις  εικόνες να τον εντοπίσω
Υπόψη δεν έχουν τέτοιο αισθητήρα όλα τα ατμοσυστήματα



Αν υπάρχει στη δική σου συσκευή θα είναι στην πλευρά που εφάπτεται με το πλαστικό δοχείο νερού

----------


## grizos63

Φιλε Κώστα

Το πρόβλημα με τη stirlla είναι οτι ειναι μόνιμα αναμμένο το εξωτερικό λαμπάκι που δείχνει οτι πρέπει να βάλουμε νερό στο δοχείο με αποτέλεσμα να μην παράγει ατμό .μου είπαν οτι κάηκε ο αισθητήρας που εχει για το δοχείο νερού και ειναι μια πλακέτα οπως γράφω πιο πανω .Εσυ μου λες για μαγνητική επαφή. Δεν βρήκα  (δεν το βλεπω εγω?)ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο. Αν όπως λες μπορεί και να μην τα εχει καθόλου τι αλλο φταίει αν γνωρίζεις και τι μπορώ  να κάνω;

----------


## diony

Το λαμπάκι που αναφέρεις ανάβει από την αρχή  , ή μετά από λίγη ώρα ?
Αν ανάβει από την αρχή που είναι κρύο το σύστημα , τότε άλλο πράγμα φταίει και άλλο πράγμα φταίει αν ανάβει μετά από λίγη ώρα
Γράψε και τον τύπο από το ατμοσύστημα , π.χ. για το 7400 D ισχύουν τα πιο πάνω και δεν έχει αισθητήρα νερού , από αλλού παίρνει την εντολή η λάμπα νερού

----------


## grizos63

Το μοντέλο είναι  stirella simac A7420D και το λαμπάκι ανάβει οταν αρχίζει να ζεσταίνετε το νερο

----------


## diony

Για κάποιο λόγο ανοίγει ο θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας 180 0C , πιθανό  να έχει  λίγο νερό μέσα στο μπόιλερ ή ο ίδιος θερμοστάτης άνοιξε μόνιμα (χάλασε) , που σημαίνει από εδώ και κάτω θα πρέπει να γίνουν κάποιες μετρήσεις

----------


## grizos63

Kωστα σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ  μάλλον θα πρέπει να παει σε τεχνικο γιατι μετρήσεις κλπ δε ξέρω να κάνω σ ευχαριστώ πολύ και παλι

----------


## diony

Σίγουρα ή πιο καλή και ασφαλής λύση

----------

